# "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*


----------



## restX3 (19. März 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Sehe ich wie der Großteil der Redaktion.
Nettes Spielzeug für VR wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (19. März 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich bin auf die Tests der Kühlkonstruktion gespannt. Ansonsten halt eine typisch uninteressante Dual-GPU-Karte... (aber AMD müsste schon viel falsch machen, damit sie noch unsinniger als ihre Vorgänger und ihre Konkurrentinnen werden würde)


----------



## hanfi104 (19. März 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

War das nicht so:?


> *Klassisches SLI und CrossFire ist keine Lösung*
> 
> Dass selbst ein Titel wie Elite: Dangerous, der auf Desktop-PCs SLI nutzt, in VR ohne Multi-GPU-Unterstützung bleibt, hat einen Grund: Die bisher bei DirectX 11 genutzten Lösungen von AMD und Nvidia sind für VR nicht gut genug. Hier würden beide Grafikkarten weiterhin abwechselnd ein Bild für die VR-Brille rendern – stark schwankende Frametimes („Mikroruckler“) inklusive.
> *Proprietäre Lösungen kommen nicht zum Einsatz*
> ...





> Auf das Thema Multi-GPU angesprochen, gab ein Entwickler gegenüber ComputerBase zu verstehen, dass der Aufwand gerade für die vielen kleinen Studios zu hoch ist. Der Entwicklungsaufwand wird in die Single-GPU-Umsetzung gesteckt, Multi-GPU bleibe vorerst eine Nische, die den Aufwand trotz hoher Leistungsanforderungen bei VR nicht lohnt. Kleine Entwickler hoffen auf die Implementierung in 3D-Engines wie Unity, die aktuell in den meisten VR-Titeln zum Einsatz kommt._Most of the launch development teams are very small and don't have the resources to focus on task. I feel it is smarter for all of us to focus on our optimizations across the board to reduce GPU load overall rather than rely on consumers having SLI right away._
> Ein Entwickler gegenüber ComputerBase​



VR Benchmarks: So viel Leistung brauchen Spiele (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

tl:dr MultiGPU wird in absehbarer Zeit nicht unterstützt, ergo ist die Karte nicht für VR zu gebrauchen
Bis MultiGPU soweit unterstützt wird, wird es bereits die großen Pascal/AMD Äquivalent geben.


----------



## Edelhamster (19. März 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Mal nebenbei, woher kommt eigentlich der Glaube, dass 4GB HBM auf einer Fury X limitieren oder zu wenig sind?
Ich hab da in 4K überhaupt keine Probleme und wunder mich immer wieder über solch Bemerkungen..


----------



## Cook2211 (19. März 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Warum "Glaube"?

Grafikkarten-Benchmarks: 4 vs. 8 GB VRAM (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## K12_Beste (19. März 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei, woher kommt eigentlich der Glaube, dass 4GB HBM auf einer Fury X limitieren oder zu wenig sind?


Wird halt von gewissen "Experten" in Foren immer behauptet, die Mehrheit hat halt leider IMMER unrecht!

4GB sind für die Radeon Pro Duo ausreichend, da wird ja nichts geteilt, weil jede GPU für einen anderen Bildschirm rechnet.


----------



## Julian1303 (19. März 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei, woher kommt eigentlich der Glaube, dass 4GB HBM auf einer Fury X limitieren oder zu wenig sind?
> Ich hab da in 4K überhaupt keine Probleme und wunder mich immer wieder über solch Bemerkungen..


Limitieren nein warum. Für 4k zu wenig, kommt auf die übrigen Settings drauf an. Wurde schon auf so einigen Computer/ Hardwareseiten durchgekaut. Selbst hier bei PCGh hatte es mal einen beitrag dazu gegeben. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne stand da das 4GB VRam is hoch zu 1440p keine großartige Limitierung darstellt, selbst eine 970 3,5+0,5 ist da noch recht gut dabei. Unter 4k schauts dann schon enger aus, Ist eben alles auch abhängig vom Spiel, und wie schon erwähnt von den Settings und wie speicherhungrig diese das ganze dann machen. Und das die Spiele immer mehr Hardware fordern, den Trend sieht man ja schon länger.


----------



## plusminus (19. März 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei, woher kommt eigentlich der Glaube, dass 4GB HBM auf einer Fury X limitieren oder zu wenig sind?
> Ich hab da in 4K überhaupt keine Probleme und wunder mich immer wieder über solch Bemerkungen..













Warte einfach ein gutes Jahr und du wirst sehen das die 4GB HBM der Fury X zu wenig sind 
Ist natürlich für alle, die regelmässig einmal im Jahr für ca. 650,- Eur eine AMD GraKa kaufen können oder wollen völlig irrelevant


----------



## Edelhamster (19. März 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Im verlinkten Test von CB fehlt mir die FuryX..


----------



## Cook2211 (19. März 2016)

*&quot;AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ...&quot; Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen T...*

Dann solltest du mal richtig lesen...
Unter anderem der FuryX wird dort eine ganze Seite gewidmet.


----------



## Brehministrator (19. März 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



plusminus schrieb:


> Warte einfach ein gutes Jahr und du wirst sehen das die 4GB HBM der Fury X zu wenig sind
> Ist natürlich für alle, die regelmässig einmal im Jahr für ca. 650,- Eur eine AMD GraKa kaufen können oder wollen völlig irrelevant



Kommt ganz auf die Auflösung an. Bei der sehr niedrigen Auflösung der VR-Brillen (z.B. Oculus VR nur halb so viele Pixel wie FullHD pro Auge), für die diese Karte auf den Markt kommt, werden die 4 GiB VRAM pro "Auge" noch deutlich länger als ein Jahr gut ausreichen  Für Nicht-VR-Einsatz oder gar 4K-Auflösung natürlich nicht, da sind 4 GiB ja heute schon knapp.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. März 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Da ich als einziger Redakteur die Speichergröße angesprochen habe, eine kurze Klarstellung:
Natürlich reichen 4 GiB heute für die meisten Spieleszenarien aus. Aber eine 1.500-US-Dollar-Grafikkarte kauft man sich nicht, um heutige Spiele in 1440p und kleiner zu spielen. Die Rechenleistung von zwei Fiji-GPUs schreit nach UHD und da wären mir persönlich 4 GiB zu riskant für die Zukunft. Zwar steigt der Speicherbedarf nicht linear mit der Grafikqualität. Aber vergleicht man die Radeon Pro Duo mit der als sehr ausgewogen und langlebig geltenden HD 7970, dann fällt auf, dass diese für 1/4 der Rechenleistung 3/4 des effektiven Grafikspeichers bietet.

Gut geeignet ist das Design der Radeon Pro Duo dagegen für high-fps-Gaming und VR. Wenn die gleichen, einfachen Bildinhalte doppelt so oft pro Sekunde und aus doppelt so vielen Betrachtungsrichtungen angezeigt werden sollen, dann hat die GPU viel zu tun. Aber die Speicherbelastung bleibt konstant.


----------



## K12_Beste (20. März 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Deswegen wird AMD die Graka auch zurück gehalten haben.
Ist halt ein teures Stüch Hardware für Entwickler und Leute die sie für VR haben wollen.


----------



## plusminus (20. März 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf die Auflösung an. Bei der sehr niedrigen Auflösung der VR-Brillen (z.B. Oculus VR nur halb so viele Pixel wie FullHD pro Auge), für die diese Karte auf den Markt kommt, werden die 4 GiB VRAM pro "Auge" noch deutlich länger als ein Jahr gut ausreichen  Für Nicht-VR-Einsatz oder gar 4K-Auflösung natürlich nicht, da sind 4 GiB ja heute schon knapp.













Ich habe mich nicht auf die Pro Duo bezogen sondern auf die Fury X die mit  4GB HBM Vram gemessen an ihrer Rechenleistung und ca 650,- Eur nur aktuell gerade so auskommt und keinerlei Zukunftssicherheit bietet


----------



## Cook2211 (20. März 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Grundsätzlich ist es doch so:
Niemand behauptet, dass man mit 4GB VRAM in UHD nicht zocken kann. Sofern man die Settings entsprechend anpasst, kann man das natürlich. Nur ist es zum Beispiel bei der Fury X so, dass man einerseits eine schnelle und leistungsstarke GPU hat, der gegenüber aber eine VRAM Größe steht, die einen zu Kompromissen zwingt. Kompromisse, die man mit mehr VRAM nicht eingehen müsste. Für eine High-End Karte Anno 2016 sind 4GB äußerst knapp bemessen und sie entwickeln sich zunehmend zu einem  Flaschenhals. Und damit werden sich Besitzer der Karte arrangieren müssen.


----------



## Brehministrator (20. März 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



plusminus schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nicht auf die Pro Duo bezogen sondern auf die Fury X die mit  4GB HBM Vram gemessen an ihrer Rechenleistung und ca 650,- Eur nur aktuell gerade so auskommt und keinerlei Zukunftssicherheit bietet





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es doch so:
> Niemand behauptet, dass man mit 4GB VRAM in UHD nicht zocken kann.  Sofern man die Settings entsprechend anpasst, kann man das natürlich.  Nur ist es zum Beispiel bei der Fury X so, dass man einerseits eine  schnelle und leistungsstarke GPU hat, der gegenüber aber eine VRAM Größe  steht, die einen zu Kompromissen zwingt. Kompromisse, die man mit mehr  VRAM nicht eingehen müsste. Für eine High-End Karte Anno 2016 sind 4GB  äußerst knapp bemessen und sie entwickeln sich zunehmend zu einem   Flaschenhals. Und damit werden sich Besitzer der Karte arrangieren  müssen.



Das stimmt, da habt ihr beide Recht  Ich empfehle auch niemandem guten Gewissens die Fury oder Fury X - einfach zu wenig Speicher für die ziemlich hohe Rechenleistung. Dann lieber zur GTX 980 Ti greifen, die hat immerhin 6 GiB. Hoffentlich haben in der neuen Generation von AMD und Nvidia die Oberklasse-Karten alle (mindestens) 8 GiB VRAM...

Nur für die Pro Duo gilt diese Kritik halt nicht, so lange man sie nur für VR-Anwendungen einsetzt. Und genau dafür ist sie da. Für "normales" Zocken am Monitor kann man die niemandem empfehlen. Für VR ist es jedoch momentan mit Abstand die schnellste Karte (deutlich schneller als eine einzelne Titan X, da bei dieser die eine GPU beide Bilder gleichzeitig berechnen muss).


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (20. März 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich freue mich Tierrisch auf die Pro Duo, da warte ich schon minimum 2 Jahre auf so eine GPU,  ich war schon im Gespräch mit AMD da ich mir 10 bit (Deep Color 30Bit) für eine R9 290X gewünscht hatte (Fürs Arbeiten mit Photoshop), zu dem Zeitpunkt (Frühling 2014) wollte AMD die 10 bit nicht bei den Consumer GPUs zulassen, anscheinend war ich da nicht alleine, Deep Color setzt sich eh bald durch (+3 Jahre).

Im Moment habe ich eine W8100 im Betrieb fürs Arbeiten & Zocken, die W8100 (R9 290) ist echt eine klasse GPU, beim Blender Benchmark (Blend27) holt sie eine Titan X ein (W8100 1:06:33, Titan X 1:03: .. (stock)) das Rendern mit AMD muss man nur anders anpacken da die AMD GPUs lieber größer aufgelöste Tiles (kästchen die gerendert werden z.B. 256x256 px) mögen, die 1:06:33 hab ich mit voller Auflösung erreicht (1920x1080).

Die Radeon Pro Duo brauche ich fürs Exportieren von Fotos mittels OpenCL mit Capture One, Capture One unterstützt Multi-gpus, jede GPU rendert hier an einen eigenen Bild, d.h. ich kann mit der Pro Duo den Output mehr als verdoppeln ggü. der W8100 und die Professionellen Treiber die sie bekommen soll sind bei mir sehr willkommen da ich mit der W8100 noch nie ein Problem hatte das man auf den Treiber abwälzen könnte.

Bei Hochzeiten oder anderen Events haben wir teilweise im Output mehr als 20.155.392.000 Pixel zum verarbeiten, 2000 Bilder x Auflösung (um die 10 Megapixel),  um so viele Bilder/Pixel zu verarbeiten brauchten wir in 2012 noch 7 Stunden, ohne die Bildbearbeitung/Raw-entwicklung  des Fotografens, im Moment sind wir bei ca. 20 Minuten mit der W8100, beim Exportieren geht die Speicherauslastung hoch bis kurz über 4 GB.


----------



## Edelhamster (21. April 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nur ist es zum Beispiel bei der Fury X so, dass man einerseits eine schnelle und leistungsstarke GPU hat, der gegenüber aber eine VRAM Größe steht, die einen zu Kompromissen zwingt. Kompromisse, die man mit mehr VRAM nicht eingehen müsste.



Kannst du mir dazu ein alltägliches Anwendungsszenario nennen wo das geschieht?


----------



## Cook2211 (21. April 2016)

*&quot;AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ...&quot; Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Dieses Szenario habe ich genannt: Zocken in UHD.

Grafikkarten-Benchmarks: 4 vs. 8 GB VRAM (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## Edelhamster (21. April 2016)

*AW: &quot;AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ...&quot; Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Das mein ich Dude, in deinem verlinkten Test gibt es keine UHD-Test´s mit 3840x2160 Pixeln (8.294.400 Bildpunkte)
Deine Aussage besteht nur aus Vermutungen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild "witcher3-ingame_4kx6spi.jpg" anzeigen.

FuryX @ iiyama 4K_FreeSync GoldPhoenix


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2016)

*&quot;AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ...&quot; Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Nö, sie besteht nicht nur aus Vermutungen

The Division PC im Techniktest: Benchmarks von 17 Grafikkarten plus CPU-Kernskalierung

"Für das Ultra-Preset sollte Ihre Grafikkarte über 4 GiByte Speicher verfügen. Diese Kapazität genügt dem Spiel für ein sauberes Streaming in 1.920 × 1.080 (Full HD). Ab 2.560 × 1.440 (WQHD) kommt es zu ersten, verschmerzbaren Ausfällen: Da der Grafikspeicher knapp wird, fängt das Streaming der Engine sporadisch an, Texturen nicht nachzuladen, erkennbar an vereinzeltem "Brei" anstelle einer detaillierten Oberfläche."

Das aber nur mal als Beispiel.

Wenn ich einen Bericht verlinke, in dem attestiert wird, dass es selbst in WQHD mit 4GB schon knapp werden KANN. Dann  ist es logisch, dass dies in UHD erst recht so passieren kann.

Kommen wir nun zu deinen Screenshots. Was sollen die "beweisen"?
Probleme beim Textur Streaming sind so nicht abzulesen. Mögliche gehäufte Nachladeruckler kann man auf Screenshots logischerweise nicht sehen. Frametime Messungen hast du keine. Einen Vergleich zu 6 oder 8 GB Karten hast du auch nicht. Dann natürlich, wie immer in solchen Diskussionen, TW3 - ein Game, dessen VRAM Hunger bekanntlich moderat ist.
Wo also soll der Sinn von diesen Screenshots liegen? Ein Beweis, dass 4GB für UHD grundsätzlich ausreichen, ist das jedenfalls nicht.

Last but not least:
Wenn du von mir einen Post zitierst, dann wäre es schön, wenn du ihn nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißt. Denn in der Einleitung meines Textes steht:

"Niemand behauptet, dass man mit 4GB VRAM in UHD nicht zocken kann"

Und damit ist auch schon alles gesagt. Dass man aber mit nur 4GB in UHD unter Umständen jedoch eher gezwungen ist, Texturdetails o.Ä. zu reduzieren, als es bei einer 8GB Karte der Fall ist, sollte nun wirklich jedem klar sein. Und aktuelle Berichte und Tests belegen dies.
4GB sind nicht zukunftssicher Anno 2016.


----------



## Edelhamster (22. April 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Entschuldige, aber auch mit solch langem Text schaffst du es nicht deine Aussage anhand eines konkreten Beispiels zu belegen!
Sag doch einfach in welchem Fall die 4GB HBM die FuryX limitieren? In deinem Division-Test finde ich auch keine Angaben zu HBM-Speicherauslastungen. 
Zudem zocke ich das Game selbst, und nein, die 4GB limitieren nicht. Vorher geht dem Chip die Puste aus.

Wegen Frametimes muss ich mal am WE gucken, kann ich denke ich anfertigen. 
Hatte vorher die 290X mit 4GB, und ich sage GDDR5 verhält sich anders als HBM!


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2016)

*&quot;AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ...&quot; Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Sorry, aber ich habe hier zwei Quellen genannt, bei denen nachzulesen ist, dass 4GB heutzutage knapp werden können.
Was kam von dir als Quelle? Tests? PCGH? CB? Sonst was? Nein, gar nichts.
Von daher ist diese Diskussion vollkommen sinnlos.

Ob und in wie weit 4GB Probleme machen hängt von den Settings ab. 

Und 4GB sind 4GB. Egal ob es HBM oder GDDR5 sind. An der verfügbaren Speichermenge ändert der  Speichertyp überhaupt nichts. Das kannst du gerne bei den PCGH Redakteuren erfragen. Ich habe keine Lust wieder entsprechende Tests oder Aussagen der PCGH Redakteure für dich herauszusuchen.

Dass du natürlich als Besitzer der Fury entgegen aller Tests grundsätzlich keine Probleme hast, war klar. Das ist in solchen Diskussionen obligatorisch. Zuerst "übersiehst" du in dem von mir verlinkten Bericht die Benchmarks der FuryX. Dann bemäkelst du, dass es dort keine UHD Benches gibt, obwohl das am grundsätzlichen Konsens nichts ändert. Die Ergebnisse von The Division stimmen natürlich auch nicht....
Lass besser mal gut sein

Es ist und bleibt es unter dem Strich so, dass man aktuell niemandem, der in UHD spielen möchte guten Gewissens eine Fury (X) empfehlen sollte.

PS:

Hier noch ein Game (Gähn, so langsam wird es anstrengend) :

Zitat:

Rise of the Tomb Raider PC: Update mit neuer Benchmarkszene, frischen Grafiktreibern und CPU-Skalierung

"Noch ein paar Worte zum Grafikspeicher. Rise of the Tomb Raider ist, wie oben erläutert, diesbezüglich sehr anspruchsvoll. Besonders deutlich bemerkt man Speichermangel direkt nach dem ersten Laden des Spielstands: Zwar kann man schon mit Lara durch die Welt hüpfen, die Engine ist jedoch im Hintergrund noch emsig am Streamen. Das führt in den ersten 30 Sekunden oder gar der ganzen ersten Spielminute zu geringen Bildraten. Anschließend pendelt sich die Bildrate gewöhnlich auf einem akzeptablen Wert ein - bis ein neues Gebiet mit neuen Daten betreten und geladen wird. 2-GiByte-Modelle fangen sich mitunter gar nicht mehr, hier hilft nur ein Beenden des Spiels, in der Hoffnung, dass die Bildrate beim nächsten Start höher ausfällt. An dieser Stelle sei nochmals auf die Frametime-Messungen verwiesen, welche wir in Kürze nachliefern.
Das Nachladephänomen tritt auf allen Grafikkarten bis inklusive 4 GiByte Grafikspeicher auf. Mit einer Geforce GTX Titan "Classic", GTX 980 Ti (beide 6 GiByte), Titan X (12 GiByte) sowie den Radeon-Modellen R9 390 und 390X (je 8 GiByte) kommt es hingegen nicht zu diesen Framedrops. *All diese Beobachtungen sollten uns erneut lehren, dass sich die Investition in reichlich Grafikspeicher vor allem Jahre später auszahlen kann*. "


----------



## Edelhamster (22. April 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Du kannst fantastisch verargumentieren, das hilft uns hier aber nicht weiter.
Die von dir gebrachten Test´s oder Aussagen bleiben am Ende leider zu unpräzise. Zusammenfassungen von Redakteuren oder Speichertest´s zu GDDR5 sagen nichts über HBM-Speicher aus und sind auf eine für uns noch recht unbekannte neue Speichertechnologie, nicht wie du darstellst, 1:1 übertragbar. 
Eine Speichermenge von 4GB bleiben 4GB, keine Diskussion. Aber auch die Speicheranbindung, Speicherverwaltung oder Komprimierungsverfahren sind relevant. Mit meinen Screenshots wollte ich eine typische Spielsituation in 4K auf einer FuryX darstellen welche darlegt, dass sich der beanspruchte Speicher beim HBM in Grenzen hält. Bei mir hat dieser noch nie limitiert!
Da DU von notwendigen Einschnitten bei gewählten Quali-Settings mit der FuryX aufgrund von Speichermangel gesprochen hast, wollte ich, dass du das in Form von Fakten, Zahlen und Messwerten belegst. Das ist dir bisher leider nicht gelungen. 
Ist auch ok, ich bin lange genug selbst auf der Suche nach entsprechenden Test´s, die meine eigen gemachten Erfahrungen mit diesem Speichertyp untermauern. Den HBM vs. GDDR5 Test mit aktuellen High-End Modellen gibt es scheinbar nicht.
Klar prallen hier ein 980Ti und FuryX User aufeinander. Am Ende ist es aber nicht meine Aufgabe für eine von dir aufgestellte These Gegenbeweise zu liefern, sondern du solltest es anhand eindeutiger Szenarien belegen können.

Mein Vorschlag, wir treffen uns und haben die Möglichkeit eine 980Ti mit 6GB GDDR5 gegen eine FuryX mit 4GB HBM laufen zu lassen und sehen die entsprechenden Fakten in Bezug auf die Speicherbelegung.
Oder CB und PCGH können solch einen Test mal durchführen um für Klarheit zu sorgen. 

Sollte das beides nicht möglich sein, lass uns beginnen zu vergleichen. Präzise Angabe zu den gewählten Settings und dem Szenario, dann können wir das beide nachstellen, mit Sceenshot´s belegen und vergleichen. 
Wahre Größe zeigt sich im Verlieren und ich wäre bereit alle meine bisher getätigten Aussagen für nichtig zu erklären, solltest du mich mit Stichfesten Fakten vom Speichermangel überzeugen können.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2016)

*&quot;AMDs Radeon Pro Duo ...&quot; Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Sag mal willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen? Du hast nicht EINE Quelle genannt, die deine Aussagen belegt. Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht 3 Quellen herauszusuchen, die meine Aussagen untermauern. Von dir aber kommt nichts Greifbares, das meine Quellen widerlegt. Das ist keine Basis für eine Diskussion und ist mir echt zu blöd.


----------

